# Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round Pick



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Maurice Evans For Cheick Samb*



> Lakers deal pick for Evans
> The Lakers trade rights to No. 51 (Cheick Samb) to Pistons for Maurice Evans





> Mavs deal Pinnock to Lakers
> The Mavericks traded rights to No. 58 (J.R. Pinnock) to Lakers for future second-round pick.


*J.R. Pinnock averged 22PPG 10RBG and 6APG in HS*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Maurice Evans For Cheick Samb*

Sorry, didn't see you were talking about it in the draft thread.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Breaking News: Rights to Samb traded to Pistons for Evans*

LINK 

We are indeed committed to winning! Woohoo!

Taking Farmar may mean that we can focus our MLE on another forward because Farmar could be good enough to start.

PG: Jordan Farmar...Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Aaron McKie
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

It's pretty safe to say that after getting Farmar and Evans, Smush Parker and Aaron McKie aren't very safe on this team at all.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Maurice Evans For Cheick Samb*

Mo, for whatever reason, isn't too well liked by Pistons fans. I didn't have a problem with him. I think most people expected too much out of him when he was brought in by Detroit, in part because of the hype he was getting from Sacramento fans. For $1.5 million a season, he was worth the money to come off the bench and knock down open shots. I guess for whatever reason Joe Dumars bought into what most Pistons fans thought of Mo, excluding me.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Maurice Evans For Cheick Samb*

Great! A Project is traded for a scrub. Job well done, Mitch.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Rights to Samb traded to Pistons for Evans*

hell yes!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Maurice Evans For Cheick Samb*



Lynx said:


> Great! A Project is traded for a scrub. Job well done, Mitch.


Mo Evans was the man back when he played for Sacramento.

Ok, not really, but he looked to be a solid backup and great energy guy when I did see him play.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Rights to Samb traded to Pistons for Evans*



Damian Necronamous said:


> LINK
> 
> We are indeed committed to winning! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Thats one sexy lineup
LET THE SEASON BEGIN


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

Looks like George wouldn't be comming back ehh.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

*Dances with joy*

*Then falls down in laughter*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

So I guess J.R. Pinnock is our Von Wafer Part II experiment...

I don't really care too much about that, but I'm psyched that we were able to get a decent player in exchange for a guy named Cheick Samb.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Rights to Samb traded to Pistons for Evans*



Damian Necronamous said:


> LINK
> 
> We are indeed committed to winning! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


I think McKie should be as good as gone, we should spend the MLE on someone who can come off the bench at the 3 position and just do what is expected from a solid bench player, just hit open shots, bring good energy and anything thats asked of him. Someone like Walton except with more skills


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Evans will be pretty decent at hitting open 3s and not much else, hope he does better for you guys. I'd definitely rather have a 7-1 shot blocking prospect. Anyway I think it was good for both teams.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Solid deal.


----------



## HiFi (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



JoeD said:


> Evans will be pretty decent at hitting open 3s and not much else, hope he does better for you guys. I'd definitely rather have a 7-1 shot blocking prospect. Anyway I think it was good for both teams.


If Smush Parker could have hit open 3s, we'd have been in the second round. I'll take Evans in a heartbeat if you're correct about what he'll do.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



HiFi said:


> If Smush Parker could have hit open 3s, we'd have been in the second round. I'll take Evans in a heartbeat if you're correct about what he'll do.


Mitch got two guys who can make that same jumper that Smush could not.

Evans matches up with the swingmen in Phx, Dal, SA . He isn't going to stop them but, Diaw and those guys won't just walk to the basket anymore. 

We needed a point guard and he got Farmar ,the best available. How can you knock that?? At least we know he is a winner. Good enough for me :clap:


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

JoeD said:


> I'd definitely rather have a 7-1 shot blocking prospect.


like soumaila samake ? :banana:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I think some of our fans should get real... we traded a guy who probably won't ever make the league for a nice bench player. Stop criticizing mitch


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

yeah stop complaining about mitch..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

I have literally just shed one tear.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

Good moves... I wanted an athletic 2/3 for the draft and we got a proven decent one in Evans. Pinnock, who knows? He's not a gunner like Wafer, he's strictly a physical slasher
type.

Only a maniac thinks Farmar starts next year though.


----------



## Mamba81 (May 17, 2006)

Evans is a decent player I think hes a great pickup for our team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



> omeone who can come off the bench at the 3 position and just do what is expected from a solid bench player, just hit open shots, bring good energy and anything thats asked of him. Someone like Walton except with more skills


JUMAINE JONES


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

Question... How did we get chucky atkins on our team last year?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

what do u mean.. chucky wasnt on our squad last year. do u mean 05-06 or 04-05? 04-05 he came with the boston deal..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



afobisme said:


> what do u mean.. chucky wasnt on our squad last year. do u mean 05-06 or 04-05? 04-05 *he came with the boston deal..*


KK thats whats i wanted to know, Thanks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

btw, i hated chucky atkin's guts... he took so many ill advised 3s, couldnt play defense, couldn't drive to the hole..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Forward this video to 2 mins in and watch as soon as the movie hits 2:01... listen to Farmar talkin to his teammates

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7iwj36pH8dM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7iwj36pH8dM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Farmar definitely has that leadership quality


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Jamel Irief said:


> Good moves... I wanted an athletic 2/3 for the draft and we got a proven decent one in Evans. Pinnock, who knows? He's not a gunner like Wafer, he's strictly a physical slasher
> type.
> 
> Only a maniac thinks Farmar starts next year though.


 I don't think it's that far-fetched considering our current situation at PG.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think it's that far-fetched considering our current situation at PG.


But you have to also remember that Phil doesn't play rookies ever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think it's that far-fetched considering our current situation at PG.


I do. Farmar is not better than Smush yet... or is it still in vogue to hate Smush's guts?

I will eat major crow if Jordan is a starter next year.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Jamel Irief said:


> I do. Farmar is not better than Smush yet... or is it still in vogue to hate Smush's guts?
> 
> I will eat major crow if Jordan is a starter next year.


I like Smush and would like to keep him but, IMO - he's not in Farmar's universe as a basketball player and never will be. Farmar has a much more complete game and the best bball IQ in the draft. Brains is the most underrated attribute in successful athletes and Farmar is very very smart.

With the current roster, I believe Farmar will be the starter before the all-start break if not on opening day.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

hm, kinda high expectations there eh west44?


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to say hands down we have the worst GM in the nba, we gave up shaq, not a problem but we have just one starter to show for that right now, we havent made a splash with any pickups, or trades, yeah we made the playoffs last year because of #8 and phil, but if mitch would do his job and get some players around kobe, so we could be a factor in the west.. look what Pat Riley has done for shaq, and you have to know every chance he gets he will rub in the lakers organizations face.. we have signed Jim Jackson, WOW!!, we signed aaron Mckie WOW!!, made a deal for Kwame Brown, I mean, it seems like all the players we get, no one else ever wants... great Job Mitch...


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



afobisme said:


> hm, kinda high expectations there eh west44?


"High expections" relative to what? You don't watch much college ball, right?

When you examine his career so far - high school star heavily recruited by major programs - led an undermanned team to the final game of the ncaa tournament with clutch performances against Gonzaga, Memphis, and LSU. Teams supposedly loaded with first round talent. An honors student. It seems superior to Smush's jr college/ Fordham / CBA / Greece adventure. 

I'm giddy about this. I've heavily touted Farmar as an NBA prospect all along. That's my story and I'm sticking with it. I'll bet all my ucash (not a great deal i know) that Farmar starts over Smush by the all-star break. Wanna put your ucash where your "expections" are?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



h-town laker said:


> I have to say hands down we have the worst GM in the nba, we gave up shaq, not a problem but we have just one starter to show for that right now, we havent made a splash with any pickups, or trades, yeah we made the playoffs last year because of #8 and phil, but if mitch would do his job and get some players around kobe, so we could be a factor in the west.. look what Pat Riley has done for shaq, and you have to know every chance he gets he will rub in the lakers organizations face.. we have signed Jim Jackson, WOW!!, we signed aaron Mckie WOW!!, made a deal for Kwame Brown, I mean, it seems like all the players we get, no one else ever wants... great Job Mitch...


worst GM? shaq pretty much demanded to be traded, wasn't going to get in shape, and jerry bus wanted to trade shaq. that's the thing, a lot of people point the finger at the wrong place. shaq's leaving had nothing to do with mitch (even shaq pointed at mitch, but it wasn't his decision to not overpay him). if anything, complain about the trade that mitch made (the only thing he had control of). i think brian grants contract was a real down side to the trade, but if you can tell me what other better offers we had, then i might consider your 'mitch is the worst gm ever' campaign. we have 2 starters to show for the trade (lamar odom and kwame brown) + jordan farmar

west44: yeah i didnt watch college ball much.. all i know is that he slipped down to #26, and being good in high school and college doesn't guarantee being successful in the nba. but i kinda have high expectations for him, just as you do... probably the most expectations from such a low draft pick (for the lakers) ever. i hope youre right about him, but i wouldn't expect for jordan to become a start only after 50 games into the season.


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

I feel what your saying but how long do you think Kobe's window is going to be open with the lakers? I want more for our organization..How can you argue with the job Riley is doing, and us sitting idle?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



West44 said:


> "High expections" relative to what? You don't watch much college ball, right?
> 
> When you examine his career so far - high school star heavily recruited by major programs - led an undermanned team to the final game of the ncaa tournament with clutch performances against Gonzaga, Memphis, and LSU. Teams supposedly loaded with first round talent. An honors student. It seems superior to Smush's jr college/ Fordham / CBA / Greece adventure.
> 
> I'm giddy about this. I've heavily touted Farmar as an NBA prospect all along. That's my story and I'm sticking with it. I'll bet all my ucash (not a great deal i know) that Farmar starts over Smush by the all-star break. Wanna put your ucash where your "expections" are?


I'll take that bet.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree w/ west44's assesment about BBall IQ. Farmar probably already tops smush in this department, as a playermaker anyway. I don't know if he'll start, but it is a great point, however.

Think about luke walton. He's probably in the bottom 1/4 of players in the NBA when it comes to physical gifts, and basketball talent (outside of passing). Yet he's able make an impact because of the head he's got on his shoulders. only difference with farmar is, he's got plenty of talent, and while he is no speed demon, he's no slouch either. I don't know if he'll start, but out of all the players in this draft, farmar is one of the few that can come into a phil jackson coached play-off team and do so. We also have to wait and see what happens in free-agency.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen !! We have a wager!!! :reporter:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Jamel Irief said:


> I'll take that bet.


You're on Jamel!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Jamel Irief said:


> I do. Farmar is not better than Smush yet... or is it still in vogue to hate Smush's guts?
> 
> I will eat major crow if Jordan is a starter next year.


 I was just making reference to the fact that Smush was not a sure fire bet to make the team last year. An NBDL player made the team. He obviously proved the he belonged in the NBA throughout the year, but my point is that things can happen that we don't expect. Especially at the PG spot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I was just making reference to the fact that Smush was not a sure fire bet to make the team last year. An NBDL player made the team. He obviously proved the he belonged in the NBA throughout the year, but my point is that things can happen that we don't expect. Especially at the PG spot.


From watching Smush in the SPL last year, it was obvious to me he was making the team. He was literally 3 levels better than Sasha, who didn't even start over Wafer, and Bobbit, who was on the team the previous year.

Going into camp I honestly felt he was our second best guard after Kobe.

If I get the chance I will watch Farmar in the SPL, but as of now I will be shocked if Phil names a 170 pound, 19 year old rookie as his starting point guard. Especially if Smush is resigned. Remember, even Kukoc didn't start for Phil as a rookie, and Toni was a professional for many years before joining the Bulls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

Don't think Farmar will start unless Parker takes some major strides backwards. Vujacic I could care less about. 

Hopefully this Pinnock fellow can play some spot duty at PG, but from reading his profile probably not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



EHL said:


> Don't think Farmar will start unless Parker takes some major strides backwards. Vujacic I could care less about.
> 
> Hopefully this Pinnock fellow can play some spot duty at PG, but from reading his profile probably not.


No way. Pinnock is strictly an athlete. He was at times the PF at GW with Pops playing at C. Devean George would make a better PG.

I still think it's weird that Pinnock got drafted but Pops didn't.


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

Career Highlights: Played his first year at the professional level with WTC Cornella in the Spanish LEB2 league. Also appeared with Winterthur F.C. Barcelona with their U-20 team in the Circuito Sub-20, a four-phase competition organized by the Spanish basketball leagues separate from their regular seasons. Had previously signed a multi-year contract in the summer of 2004 with Unelco Tenerife in the Spanish ACB, the country’s top professional league, but did not appear in any games with the senior team. Attended Arona Basket Sur Academy in Spain’s Canary Islands in 2003-04. 

2005-06: Averaged 9.6 points and team highs of 7.7 rebounds and 3.1 blocked shots for WTC Cornella in the Spanish LEB2 regular season. Led the league in blocked shots, registering more blocks than the totals of every other team in the league except for one. Averaged 9.5 points, 7.0 rebounds, and 2.5 blocked shots in four playoff contests. With Winterthur F.C. Barcelona in the Circuito Sub-20, averaged 9.5 points, 7.2 rebounds, and 3.1 blocked shots in 11 total contests. 

2004-05: Played for Tenerife’s affiliated club which was not at the pro team level. Practiced with the senior team. 

Strengths: Raw, lean shot-blocker who has tremendous upside as a prospect. 

URL


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

08bryant24 said:


> Career Highlights: Played his first year at the professional level with WTC Cornella in the Spanish LEB2 league. Also appeared with Winterthur F.C. Barcelona with their U-20 team in the Circuito Sub-20, a four-phase competition organized by the Spanish basketball leagues separate from their regular seasons. Had previously signed a multi-year contract in the summer of 2004 with Unelco Tenerife in the Spanish ACB, the country’s top professional league, but did not appear in any games with the senior team. Attended Arona Basket Sur Academy in Spain’s Canary Islands in 2003-04.
> 
> 2005-06: Averaged 9.6 points and team highs of 7.7 rebounds and 3.1 blocked shots for WTC Cornella in the Spanish LEB2 regular season. Led the league in blocked shots, registering more blocks than the totals of every other team in the league except for one. Averaged 9.5 points, 7.0 rebounds, and 2.5 blocked shots in four playoff contests. With Winterthur F.C. Barcelona in the Circuito Sub-20, averaged 9.5 points, 7.2 rebounds, and 3.1 blocked shots in 11 total contests.
> 
> ...


Why did you post this? Because you feel it was dumb to trade Semb or whatever?

I can't say it wasn't since I've never seen him play (ironically, neither have you) but I'm pretty confident he never plays 100 minutes in the league.

Evans is a capable rotation player. Put it this way, more often than not, the 26th pick isn't even an rotation player. This was the 51st.


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*

Actually, JR never played PF for GW. He was strictly a guard, sometimes played SF. You might be mistaking him for Omar Williams or Mike Hall. I also think its weird that Pops didnt get drafted, but the best pro prospect from GW is Mike Hall. Think Bruce Bowen.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

its funny how everybody is seeing JR pinnock as such a bust. he's a shut down defender and enough of an athlete that with a good coach working with him he could end up being a solid starter down the road. if you've watched any of his games itll be plain to see that this is not any type of von wafer project. he was a smart addition to this team


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



West44 said:


> You're on Jamel!!! :cheers:


I won this bet, where is my uCash?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Laker Freak said:


> But you have to also remember that Phil doesn't play rookies ever.


Another one worth quoting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:reporter: Ladies and gentlemen!!!! We have a winner!!!! Jamel!!!!!!!!


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Samb traded to Pistons for Evans; J.R. Pinnock Traded to Lakers for Second Round*



Jamel Irief said:


> I won this bet, where is my uCash?


Alright man - I gave you all my points...congrats! :cheers:


----------

